# People have been bullying me for my art...? i don't think it's fair for people to hate



## Ruditsu (Jul 13, 2019)

so.. i hate to cause any drama.. and i won't list anyone who says anything.. but i've been having a lot of people bully me because of my art... they say my art style is too close to radywolfs art and that i should kms and stuff.. is it...? i don't know why.. but i've seen plenty of other people's art styles being like radywolfs and they never got any hate for it... so i don't know why other people tell me that and not them...i just don't know what to do....i'm just 16 and i thought the furry community was a welcoming place....but i guess not...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 13, 2019)

I've informed Radywolf that some of their fans are bullying people. Hopefully they might tell their fans to encourage people who are making similar art, rather than be mean to them. :] 

Keep making art, Ruditsu.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 13, 2019)

I wouldn't worry too much about it.  You are developing your style.  We all have to learn from someone.  As long as you aren't tracing his art, it's all good, in my book.


----------



## Foxex (Jul 14, 2019)

Ruditsu said:


> so.. i hate to cause any drama.. and i won't list anyone who says anything.. but i've been having a lot of people bully me because of my art... they say my art style is too close to radywolfs art and that i should kms and stuff.. is it...? i don't know why.. but i've seen plenty of other people's art styles being like radywolfs and they never got any hate for it... so i don't know why other people tell me that and not them...i just don't know what to do....i'm just 16 and i thought the furry community was a welcoming place....but i guess not...



I think the issue here is that this character in particular that you drew is WAY too similar Radywolf's character, Rufen. you've only changed some of the colors and a bit of the patterns on the fur, but overall she looks too similar still to the original to be called an original character. I've done extensive studies on their style and characters and this one's similarities to Rufen is pretty much copied, there's not enough differences.

a lot of the "bullies" are probably thinking your stealing the character and calling you out on that and they just don't know how to phrase things properly. since copying a style is perfectly fine, literally nothing wrong with that even in copyright stuff, but when you take something that looks so similar to the original source material and calling it yours people will get mad and accuse you of stealing or plagiarizing, especially from someone with such renown. 

It's fine to practice by drawing things very similarly but when you call it your own, that's when there are issues. Call it Fanart perhaps? i've made a digital sculpture of Rufen before and called it fanart and practice and gave proper credit where needed and never got flack for it. (curiousartfox.artstation.com: RadyWolf) 

As a 3D sculpter I love the Kemono style of characters and currently i'm gearing my sculpting art-style to be more similar to that, while focusing down on creating anthropomorphic characters in the same style.

Just remember copying style is fine, but copying art and calling it your own is NOT.

Keep pushing with your art with that in mind, I wanna see what else you got


----------



## Arrow the moon walker (Jul 16, 2019)

Ruditsu said:


> so.. i hate to cause any drama.. and i won't list anyone who says anything.. but i've been having a lot of people bully me because of my art... they say my art style is too close to radywolfs art and that i should kms and stuff.. is it...? i don't know why.. but i've seen plenty of other people's art styles being like radywolfs and they never got any hate for it... so i don't know why other people tell me that and not them...i just don't know what to do....i'm just 16 and i thought the furry community was a welcoming place....but i guess not...


don't worry man, at least you have enough talent  to draw something like this, if i were you id tell who ever was saying anything about it that"I made this for me. if you want to enjoy it that's great. but if you want to ridicule me for it then, your visibly to small minded to keep these thoughts to your self."


----------

